# I would have a dog



## matrix16

Hello,
I was wondering if I could write "I would have a dog" instead "I used to have a dog".Have they got the same meaning?
Thank you


----------



## chamyto

Sí, sí tienen el mismo significado. ¿Cuál es la frase entera?


----------



## Rondivu

No, they don't mean the same thing.

I used to have a dog when I was 8 years old. (I would...is impossible in cases like this.)

"Would" and "used to" are both used to talk about habits, but "would" can only be used for repeated actions. "Used to" can also be used to talk about states and situations as well as actions.

 When we were children we used to/would go skating every winter.

Fuente: Practical English Usage, Michael Swan; y la mía propia


----------



## chamyto

Aquí hay muchos hilos al respecto (vale, no son 100% intercambiables pero ambos se pueden traducir por _solía_) :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2123189
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2704873
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1004669
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1247002
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1582144
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=676317


----------



## Rondivu

Ya, Chamyto, pero en los ejemplos del OP no significan lo mismo y no son intercambiables. Cuando indicamos posesión "would" no sirve.

I would have a dog when I was a little child


----------



## matrix16

OK, thank you very much!


----------



## jilar

Estoy con Rondivu.

La frase "I would have a dog", sin más, deberíamos traducirla como "tendría un perro". Por ejemplo: Tendría un perro si no fuera alérgico a ellos.

Hay que ver toda la oración, al completo, para saber si _would_ actúa como la partícula condicional o lo hace con el significado de "soler"


----------



## elprofe

jilar said:


> Estoy con Rondivu.
> 
> La frase "I would have a dog", sin más, deberíamos traducirla como "tendría un perro". Por ejemplo: Tendría un perro si no fuera alérgico a ellos.
> 
> Hay que ver toda la oración, al completo, para saber si _would_ actúa como la partícula condicional o lo hace con el significado de "soler"



Para Rondivu no haría falta ver la frase al completo para saberlo, pues cuando indicamos posesión, "would" no puede tener el significado de "used to" 
Si para ti hace falta ver la frase entera, no estás de acuerdo con Rondivu...


----------



## jilar

Rondivu said:


> No, they don't mean the same thing.
> ...


En eso concuerdo con Rondivu 

Lo demás era mi propia explicación.


----------



## elprofe

Vamos, que no estás de acuerdo con Rondivu. Para ti "would" puede significar "used to" en esa frase, para él no.
No sé cómo puedes estar de acuerdo con alguien que dice que no significan lo mismo si para ti sí que pueden significar lo mismo dependiendo del contexto, pero bueno, allá cada uno...


----------



## jilar

A lo mejor lo entiendo mal, pero ahí explican eso:
http://www.grammar-quizzes.com/past1c.html

_Would expresses that an activity was frequently repeated; therefore, it cannot refer to past states, except when related to the occurrence of another activity (time-relative activity)._

Y el ejemplo en el que es posible ver "would have" queriendo decir lo mismo que "used to have"
_She would have an amazing tan by the time summer ended.
She used to have an amazing tan by the time summer ended._

Bienvenida sea cualquier aportación al respecto, todos aprenderemos. Yo el primero.


----------



## Bevj

Veo que ninguna persona de habla inglesa ha entrado aquí, así que echo mi grano de arena.
'When I was young, I would have a dog'  
'When I was young I would go and visit my grandma every weekend'  

'Would' se usa cuando se trata de una acción repetida.  'I would have a dog' no es una acción repetida.


----------



## jilar

Bevj, aclárame una cosa ¿cómo traduces al español esta frase, en concreto el "would have"?
_She would have an amazing tan by the time summer ended.
_Según el enlace que indiqué, en este caso, equivale a "used to" y además se permite el uso de "would have",así que se puede traducir como "solía tener", porque en esa frase se cumple la excepción_ [except when related to the occurrence of another activity (time-relative activity).]
_
Y, entonces, lo que yo decía.
Sin más frase que esa (la que pone de ejemplo el autor de este hilo), claro que sólo puede traducirse como "Tendría un perro". Pero, "tendría un perro"  .... ¿y qué más? ¡¡¡ de algún modo debemos continuar la frase!!!
Decir sólo eso, se me ocurre que sólo podría ser la respuesta a una pregunta, por ejemplo, dos amigos hablando y uno pregunta:_
-¿Qué animal tendrías si pudieras elegir?
-Tendría un perro._

Bien. Perfecto.

Pero, ¿acaso no es más normal/común que si alguien dice "Tendría un perro" (que no sea la respuesta a una pregunta, sino que esa persona comience una conversación así) debe continuar de algún modo la frase, para tener sentido al final?
Por ejemplo:
-_Tendría un perro si fuese cazador, así podría cazar más perdices._

Como bien observó chamyto (le pide la frase *entera*), en el ejemplo propuesto por el creador del hilo, parece que falta de algún modo continuar esa frase "tendría un perro ...".

Y es a lo que yo iba, si esa frase siguiera de algún modo, podrían ser muchas las frases a crear, y, una de ellas ¿no podría ser ésta?

_I would have a (new) dog by the time each chase season begun._ = _I used to have a new dog by the time each chase season begun_.

Y aquí, según el enlace anotado, se permite "would have" con ese significado de "solía tener", pues estamos ante la excepción (a cada temporada de caza solía tener un perro nuevo) 
Solía tener un (nuevo) perro cuando empezaba cada temporada de caza.

Y, obviamente no tiene sentido traducirlo como:
_Tendría un (nuevo) perro *cuando empezaba* cada temporada de caza._

En español sí son posibles, en cambio:
_Si tuviera dinero tendría un perro (nuevo) *al empezar* cada temporada de caza. (referencia al futuro, cuando digo esto me refiero a temporadas de caza que vengan con posterioridad)
Solía tener un perro (nuevo) *al empezar* cada temporada de caza. (referencia al pasado, cuando digo esto, esas temporadas de caza a las que me remito ya han sucedido)_


¿Lo estoy entendiendo mal o qué?


----------



## Bevj

Hola jilar
Aquí tienes mi opinión:

1 -She would have an amazing tan by the time the summer ended
Para que esté correcto, tiene que referirse a una acción repetida, por ejemplo  'Cada año pasaba tres meses a la playa y cada año _she would have an amazing tan_ _by the time the summer ended_.'  En este contexto, sí que 'used to' también vale.

2 - No sabemos qué quiere decir exactamente el OP matrix16 porque no nos ha dado la frase original en español.  Estoy de acuerdo que si dice 'I would have a dog' sin más, falta algo.  
Por lo contrario, 'I used to have a dog' se entiende tal como es y no hace falta añadir nada.

Creo que la respuesta corta es que 'would' puede _a veces_ traducirse como 'solía' _siempre segun el contexto_, pero volviendo a la pregunta original, 'would' y 'used to' no son siempre intercambiables y no significan lo mismo, ni mucho menos.

(Lo siento pero las explicaciones de grammatica no son mi punto fuerte  )


----------



## Rondivu

jilar said:


> Bevj, aclárame una cosa ¿cómo traduces al español esta frase, en concreto el "would have"?
> _She would have an amazing tan by the time summer ended.
> _Según el enlace que indiqué, en este caso, equivale a "used to" y además se permite el uso de "would have",así que se puede traducir como "solía tener", porque en esa frase se cumple la excepción_ [except when related to the occurrence of another activity (time-relative activity).]
> _



¿A qué excepción te refieres? Si te refieres a que ese ejemplo indica posesión, no es así.  Lo que expresa es una acción repetida, y por eso puedes usar "would".

Ahí el verbo  "have" no expresa lo mismo que en "I would have a dog when I was a kid" 



jilar said:


> Y, entonces, lo que yo decía.
> Sin más frase que esa (la que pone de ejemplo el autor de este hilo), claro que sólo puede traducirse como "Tendría un perro". Pero, "tendría un perro"  .... ¿y qué más? ¡¡¡ de algún modo debemos continuar la frase!!!



Efectivamente, pero esa no es la duda del OP. La duda del OP es si "would" y "used to" significan lo mismo en los ejemplos que nos ha dado. Es decir, si son intercambiables. Ni hace falta que nos de más contexto, ni tampoco que complete "I would have a dog" . La respuesta es no, no tienen el mismo significado.



matrix16 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if I could write "I would have a dog" instead "I used to have a dog".Have they got the same meaning?
> Thank you


----------



## jilar

Bien, bien, hasta ahora lo tenemos claro, la respuesta a la pregunta de matrix16 es un rotundo NO.

Y ahora pregunto yo:
¿Las dos siguientes frases (son posibles/se usan)? y ¿significan lo mismo o no? Si es que no, aportadme vuestra traducción a cada una.

She would have an amazing tan by the time summer ended.
She used to have an amazing tan by the time summer ended.

Ambas salen del segundo cuadro ahí http://www.grammar-quizzes.com/past1c.html titulado 
Past Habit Would vs. Used 
Ese cuadro acaba con esta nota/advertencia:
*not used 
      Related page Static Verbs. Also so time-relative clauses After/ Before/ When


----------



## Bevj

jilar said:


> ¿Las dos siguientes frases (son posibles/se usan)? y ¿significan lo mismo o no? Si es que no, aportadme vuestra traducción a cada una.
> 
> She would have an amazing tan by the time summer ended.
> She used to have an amazing tan by the time summer ended.



Me parece que ya te contesté en el _post_ #14


----------



## jilar

Hola de nuevo Bevj, sí, tu respuesta nº 14 creo haberla entendido (en parte me dabas la razón), pero observa que no me ofreces lo que te pedía (en la respuesta nº 13 inicio el mensaje con esa petición). Mantienes la frase en inglés, yo te pedía la traducción, al castellano lógicamente.
Cierto que amplías la frase (para ver con claridad que se refiere a una acción repetitiva en el tiempo o costumbre), y en este caso lo amplías en español, anotaste:

_"... por ejemplo  'Cada año pasaba tres meses a la playa y cada año *she would have an amazing tan by the time the summer ended*.'  En este contexto, sí que 'used to' también vale._"

No me aportas la traducción, o al menos cómo la entiendes/traduces tú. Aunque luego me confirmas que en ese caso hay equivalencia entre "would have" y "used to have", esto me hace entender que las dos frases son equivalentes, y se pueden decir de ambas formas. Que es lo que estoy intentando aclarar con todas mis intervenciones en este hilo.

Sea como sea, gracias por tu aportación. Si me aportas la traducción te estaré muy agradecido.

Así como al resto de compañeros que han intentando explicarme este tema.


----------



## Rondivu

(Ella) Acostumbraba a tener un bronceado impresionante...etc


----------



## jilar

Rondivu said:


> ¿A qué excepción te refieres?



No lo digo yo, lo dice el enlace que añadí varias respuestas atrás.

_... *except* when related to the occurrence of another activity (time-relative activity)_

Eso lo pegué tras yo nombrar "se cumple la excepción"
Pero, ojo, olvídate de la frase de quien inicia el hilo (en ésta estamos todos de acuerdo, No, no son equivalentes, y además "would have" no se usa/permite), estoy planteando la situación de que la frase de matrix16 continuase de alguna forma, en concreto con los varios ejemplos que aporto, uno tomado del enlace a esas explicaciones sobre este asunto (would vs. used to) y otra de cosecha propia, tratando de hacerla con la misma frase que proponía matrix16, esto es:
_I would have a (new) dog  ... by the time each chase season begun._ = _I used to have a new dog  ... by the time each chase season begun_.

Se sobreentiende que durante varios años (aunque no se diga en la frase) quien habla "solía tener un perro a cada nueva temporada de caza".
Por ejemplo, en 2008, llegó la temporada de caza, y compró un perro.
Al otro año, lo mismo, compró otro perro para la nueva temporada de caza que comenzaba.
En el 2010, lo mismo.
Etc...


----------



## jilar

Gracias por seguir aportando Rondivu. Propones tu traducción como:
Acostumbraba a tener un bronceado impresionante ... al acabar el verano/cuando acababa el verano.

Para mí es lo mismo que decir:
Solía tener un bronceado impresionante .... idem.

¿Para ti no?
Si es que sí, ahí lo tienes, equivalencia entre "would have" y "used to have", y además se permiten/usan ambas formas de expresión. Porque se cumple la excepción, es decir, en este caso la frase completa está añadiendo otra actividad que sucede en el tiempo (en este ejemplo es "cuando acababa el verano")


----------



## Rondivu

jilar said:


> Gracias por seguir aportando Rondivu. Propones tu traducción como:
> Acostumbraba a tener un bronceado impresionante ... al acabar el verano/cuando acababa el verano.
> 
> Para mí es lo mismo que decir:
> Solía tener un bronceado impresionante .... idem.
> 
> ¿Para ti no?
> Si es que sí, ahí lo tienes, equivalencia entre "would have" y "used to have", y además se permiten/usan ambas formas de expresión. Porque se cumple la excepción, es decir, en este caso la frase completa está añadiendo otra actividad que sucede en el tiempo (en este ejemplo es "cuando acababa el verano")


La verdad, no entiendo a dónde quieres llegar. Sí, tienen el mismo significado, pero a mí, particularmente,  me suena mejor con "acostumbraba".
Me dices "ahí lo tienes" como si yo tuviera alguna duda al respecto, y lo tengo muy claro desde el mensaje uno.
Saludos


----------



## elprofe

En mi opinión, estaría más claro si usaras alguna palabra que indicara que cada vez era un perro diferente
Algo como:
_she would get/have a new dog by the beginning of...
She would get/have a different dog by the beginning of..._ 

Sin pones "new" o "different", para mí la frase se hace más difícil de leer...


----------



## Forero

matrix16 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if I could write "I would have a dog" instead "I used to have a dog".Have they got the same meaning?
> Thank you


Sometimes.

When context suggests repetition, "I would have" can mean either "I repeatedly had" or "I had each time". Without such context, "would have" usually means "tendría", but it could take any meaning that might be expected as past tense of "will have", e.g. "wanted to have" (literary or poetic), "was willing to have"/"did not refuse to have".

"I used to have a dog" means "I had a dog", but it suggests I no longer have that dog. In a context that suggests repetition, "I used to have a dog" means "I repeatedly had" or "I had each time", but it carries a weak suggestion that I no longer repeatedly have or no longer have each time.

Because suggesting is not the same as saying, "would have" and "used to have" can be considered to have the same meaning when context suggests repetition.


----------



## jilar

Rondivu said:


> La verdad, no entiendo a dónde quieres llegar. Sí, tienen el mismo significado, pero a mí, particularmente,  me suena mejor con "acostumbraba".
> Me dices "ahí lo tienes" como si yo tuviera alguna duda al respecto, y lo tengo muy claro desde el mensaje uno.
> Saludos


No dudo de tus conocimientos al respecto, pero las dos primeras intervenciones de elprofe me hicieron dudar de los míos propios, y, ahora, releyendo las primeras respuestas creo entender de dónde surge todo el lío formado hasta aquí.

Inicia el tema matrix16, y pone como ejemplos originales estas dos frases, sin continuar ninguna de ellas, es decir, sin más contexto que lo que leemos:
_"I would have a dog"_ y _"I used to have a dog"_ *(A)*

Esto, así sin más (contexto), no son equivalentes, la primera debería traducirse inicialmente como "tendría un perro", y la segunda como "solía tener un perro".

Responde chamyto, y le dice que sí, _que significan lo mismo_ (ERROR, ya lo hemos comprobado a lo largo del tema), pero le pide *cómo continúa la frase* (1)más contexto

Siguiente respuesta, de Rondivu:
Le dice que no, que no significan lo mismo (CIERTO, al menos en las frases originales de matrix16*(A)*)
Por casualidad Rondivu pone un ejemplo, un ejemplo añadiendo algo más de contexto (1)(es decir, continúa la frase de matrix16, ya no estamos ante la frase original propuesta *(A)*), y en concreto pone un ejemplo en el que, como él bien ha explicado, WOULD no se admite/no se usa. 
Lo que hace Rondivu es ampliar el contexto (1).
Su ejemplo es:
*(B)*_ I used to have a dog *when I was 8 years old.*_ (I would...is impossible in cases like this.)
Y deja bien claro que aquí, en esta frase ahora nueva (frase B), es imposible usar "WOULD". Lo que también es CIERTO.

Siguen un par de intervenciones más donde matrix16 ya parece darse por contento (y no ha vuelto a aparecer, al menos podría decirnos si es que esas frases tenían más contexto (1)) y tras ello aparece mi primera respuesta, la número 7.  También yo aquí pongo un ejemplo, en el cual, como es lo más normal, aporto más contexto (1), continúo la frase de una manera de lo más común. Es decir, estoy haciendo lo mismo que pedía chamyto y también hizo Rondivu en su ejemplo.(1)

Esto demuestra que lo más normal/común es que la frase "I would have a dog" (que así sin más debe ser entendida como "tendría un perro") debe tener una continuidad, es decir, debe añadirse algo más (1)

Gracias a la siguiente respuesta (la primera de elprofe en el tema diciendo: *Para Rondivu no haría falta ver la frase al completo para saberlo, pues  cuando indicamos posesión, "would" no puede tener el significado de  "used to"*) observo y reconozco ahora que no fui muy claro, releyéndola lo veo y vi en ese momento, por ello traté de explicarme a continuación de la intervención de elprofe (porque me había hecho ver que no estaba claro mi mensaje).

De nuevo caí en cometer el error de no profundizar en el tema, la explicación es que "lo básico" ya estaba acalarado, y el creador parecía darse por contento. Sólo dejé claro en qué concordaba con Rondivu. respuesta nº 9

Aquí aparece la siguiente intervención de elprofe (nº 10) y ahora, elprofe, me gustaría que explicases a qué te referías al escribir:
_Para ti "would" puede significar "used to" *en esa frase*, para él no._

En concreto, elprofe, explícame a qué frase te refieres cuando escribes "a esa frase", porque ya hemos visto que hasta ese momento son varias las aportadas.
Tenemos las frases originales de matrix16 *(A)*. Tenemos un ejemplo con más contexto de Rondivu, la frase B (quizá hablabas de ésta). Y tenemos otro ejemplo que yo así mismo añadí (llamémosle frase C)

Mi tercera respuesta (nº 11) es, por lo tanto, un intento de hacer ver que hay muchas otras posibilidades de continuar las frases originales *(A)* que los contextos a añadir son muy variados (no sólo el ejemplo que puso Rondivu) y concretamente enlazo a donde se explica, añadiendo los ejemplos que allí aportan.

Y que, por lo tanto, si matrix16 continuase su frase original podríamos vernos en el caso en que tanto "would have" como "used to have" se permitan, entonces se usen y, además, sean equivalentes.
Lo que está confirmando finalmente Forero en su respuesta nº 24.

Dicho todo esto, yo me doy por contento  Las cosas siguen siendo como yo creía/estudié


----------



## Rondivu

Venga, todos contentos, Jilar. 

No sé lo que te habrá llevado escribir todo ese tocho, pero lo van a acabar borrando los moderadores porque no aporta nada al hilo (este mensaje incluido).
Un saludo


----------



## jilar

elprofe said:


> En mi opinión, estaría más claro si usaras alguna palabra que indicara que cada vez era un perro diferente
> Algo como:
> _she would get/have a new dog by the beginning of...
> She would get/have a different dog by the beginning of..._
> 
> Sin pones "new" o "different", para mí la frase se hace más difícil de leer...



Si te fijas, verás que añadí concretamente (new), entre paréntesis por ser una posibilidad, y hasta diría muy usual en una frase del tipo:
_Mi padre solía tener un perro nuevo para cada temporada de caza que comenzaba._

Pero no es obligatorio.
Y, para explicar de lo que trata este hilo(¿would have=used to have?), ese detalle no es esencial. Sí en cambio el añadido de "a cada temporada de caza que empezaba".
De hecho, al menos en español, el mismo añadido de "a cada temporada de caza que empezaba" ya sugiere que el otro suceso (tener un perro), era una costumbre, solía suceder.
Así que es totalmente entendible la frase de este otro modo:
_Mi padre tenía un perro a cada temporada de caza que empezaba_. (No se necesita añadir el "solía", pero añadirlo aporta una mejor idea de lo que queremos expresar)

_Mi padre tenía un perro_, por sí solo no sugiere ninguna costumbre, al menos es posible llegar a entender, según lo que añadamos, lo siguiente:

_Mi padre tenía un perro en 1980_. (Lo tuvo en ese año, ya se acabó) ¿Tuvo perros como una costumbre? Según esa frase, diríamos que no.
No sabemos si otros años también tuvo perros, al menos con esa frase, pero es una posibilidad, por ejemplo si añadimos:
_Mi padre tenía/tuvo un perro a cada temporada de caza que empezaba._
Simplemente por añadir "a cada temporada de caza que empezaba" sabemos que el hecho de que mi padre tuviera un perro es una costumbre. Luego equivale a decir "solía tener un perro", y quizá por ello, cuando queremos dejar claro que es algo común en el tiempo (costumbre) añadamos y por lo tanto usemos la expresión "soler ..."


----------

